
United States Navy’s Spoof on the ‘Star Wars: The Force Awakens’ Trailers - burritofanatic
http://www.williamha.com/united-states-navys-spoof-on-the-star-wars-the-force-awakens-trailers/
======
orionblastar
Pretty funny. The mop bucket as the droid.

